#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Off Topic - General >  >  >  My Drawings

## Leonake

Hello I like to draw and I do not think when I draw... I draw what my soul expresses... some things to share...
Comments and thoughts are most welcome  :Smile: 
I have been working on a project called "The Black Sun" 

Demolished Butterfly:


My Anna:


Alpha Beta:


More are to come...

----------


## Leonake

Drifter (Heart of Stone):


Gemini:


Horus:

----------


## Leonake

In Position (This is part of the "Rise of Venus" project):


Seranum (Rise of Venus project):


The Apprentice (Rise of Venus project):

----------


## Leonake

Sol Invictus:


I Am (Rise of Venus Project):


Kitnog:

----------


## Leonake

Zithyle Socio:


Pendulum:


Syntax (Rise of Venus Project):

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Looks like drawings from a friend of Emma's called LOS, he is the creator of the XOYLO.

----------


## Tanemis

Maybe its my weird sense of attention to detail but did anyone notice that these drawings are from the future? One of them I saw was dated 7/1/2010 and another 12/1/2010. Thats awesome! Either that or he dates them all European like where those dates above mean January 7th or January 12th. 

Either way the drawings are great! I see alot of similarity in your drawings and some of the art work for the Tool albums.

PS- I'm going to pretend the drawings are from the future. It'll make me excited!

----------


## Leonake

> Maybe its my weird sense of attention to detail but did anyone notice that these drawings are from the future? One of them I saw was dated 7/1/2010 and another 12/1/2010. Thats awesome! Either that or he dates them all European like where those dates above mean January 7th or January 12th. 
> 
> Either way the drawings are great! I see alot of similarity in your drawings and some of the art work for the Tool albums.
> 
> PS- I'm going to pretend the drawings are from the future. It'll make me excited!


Thank you  :Smile: 
Well yes, I put the date as follows: day/month/year so it is January 7th and January 12 to the ones you were referring to. Actually my favorite drawing is the one done on January 7th (Kitnog) 
I never knew that the dates of these drawings could link to the future. 

PS: As for LOS, I have no knowledge on his artwork practices. It would be nice to elaborate a lot more on this  :Smile:

----------


## Leonake

> you analzed everything wow the second picture blows me away wow im imagineing a tree of the matrix in his belly button with every other type of race supporting it and the bottom ones very dark wow goly g
> 
> this is what i see


Thank you  :Smile: 
Well the thing is, every person sees the drawing in a different way... they do not contain one direct message but several.

4 more drawings will be posted soon  :Smile:  I finished my latest one 2 days ago.  :Tongue:

----------


## morningstar

I like your grotesquaries :Smile:  I have a similar morbid style. I would suggest you to take up oil painting. Its a versatile medium & can be learned in like a month. I think I will put my my drawings too.

----------


## Reinga

Hey I really like your drawings.

----------


## Emma

pretty little shapes.

----------


## Leonake

Thank you guys  :Smile: 
I have finally scanned my recent drawings and here they are  :Smile: 
Hope you enjoy them!
Comments and critiques are most appreciated

Reaping Willow


Thy Entity

----------


## Leonake

Venom's Breakthrough


Zilotus

----------


## Leonake

Trinomal

----------


## anymuseyouchoose

I'm already a fan of your art. 

Syntax (Rise of Venus Project): Don't laugh ...... okay? Is that a yo-yo gone bad or an alchemical distraction?

Great work, thanks for sharing.

----------


## VinÃÂ©

Those are deliciously dark and detailed, it is not often I am inspired to alliterate lol =) Some of them would look excellent in a different medium, or perhaps even as tattoos.

bravo

----------


## I-S-O-N

Are you a fan of Alex Grey by any chance?

----------


## Tryptaminescape

I like them. Some would be neat tattoos.

----------


## Light

What a treat, thank you !
My favorite is: Venom's Breakthrough.  :Smile:

----------


## NyxRaven

I love your art. Keep it up!

----------


## inspce

love the gemini one

----------


## Peace Rain

Okay.. There artistic and all, but they sorta scare me... And creep me out! No offense, your a great artist, though.

----------


## seekerofprophecies

Thats some pretty morbid art, tbh dunno if i really like the venus project everything seems to be made the same way....

----------


## krimson

Oh you're wonderful. I do surreal and morbid art as well. But your style is much different than mine, I can't explain it but I like it very much. Whatever you do, don't stop.  :Smile:

----------


## Sigata

Venom's Breakthrough was really nice!  :Big Grin: 

Good enough to be a tattoo ^^

----------


## Leonake

It has been a long time since I stumbled back upon this site. =)
Thank you for your feedback. As for some of you who find it too creepy or scary, many closets are dared to be opened. 
I will be posting more very soon!

----------


## Rikah

You have a lot of depth to be able to draw like that They are very moving

----------

